# Take a Guess ~ Boy or Girl?! UPDATED WITH RESULT!



## Katiie

here is my 12 week scan!
I had strong feelings from the start it was a girl but I think that's what I'm hoping for!

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-41.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-40.jpg

My pregnancy seems to be going ok, symptoms at 20 weeks;
* Huge red unpopable spots 
* Weight gain on hips
* Hair goes greasy over night
* No cravings
* HR was 166 at scan.

ALSO Here's my son and baby number 2 for you to compare. 
My SON is top, baby number 2 bottom. 
So Boy or girl?https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-48.jpg

Thank you for taking a guess! :flower:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<

Update - had my 20 week scan today, we are still yellow! But got a sneaky non detailed view between their legs!

Here's my scan pic! 
what do you think?
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/image-5.jpg
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/image-6.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On 7th February 2014
My yellow bump turned....

BLUE!
I was completely wrong. 
But I'm so so so so in love with him :cloud9:
He's utterly perfect. 
​


----------



## Katt36

Boy is my guess


----------



## xZoeyx

Definitely boy by skull shape


----------



## louise1302

I'd say girl


----------



## Katiie

You say boy but skull shape - but I'm interested. My sons skull and thus baby's skull are completely different?!
Which is why I posted his scan too.


----------



## xZoeyx

To me your sons and this baby's skull are pretty much exactly the same? Both have quite large foreheads then smaller faces? Could just me me!


----------



## Katiie

Baby 2s is rounder, the forehead for example. 
DS' is very flat, top and forehead. 

I can see the similarity with the back of the skull, but isn't that like all the babies?
I'm curious, what do you think about this photo, what sex do you think it is? And do you think it looks like baby number 2?

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/image-4.jpg


----------



## xZoeyx

Personally I would say boy only based on skull.
I think I see the nub and if so, that looks boy aswell, obviously these are only going by the theories behind the skills and nubs but it could be totally wrong :) from a glance your scans did look similar


----------



## Katiie

Hehe. That's so interesting. 

I know the skull and nub theory are completely 50/50 like all gender guesses it's all fun and games!! I guess we find out for 100% sure in February ;) 

Oh! And that second scan was a little girl :D born 2 weeks ago.


----------



## xZoeyx

We'll there you are, 50/50 lol!

Everyone's voted boy for me and yet I was convinced it looked girly, so things really can go any way!


----------



## Wendyk07

My guess is a girl. X


----------



## Katiie

Bumping! 

We may find out if baby behaves next week... (19th!)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Girl


----------



## Katiie

Can't wait for my scan next week, will be the last time we see her/him until they are born!


----------



## Kimmy74

Boy


----------



## cooch

The head looks very like mine. However, I've seen a lot of scan pics where different angles look like different sex of babies.


----------



## Katiie

OOOO do you know what your having?

I've seen loads of photos of girl scans that are incredibly similar...
But I don't want to get my hopes up too high if you get me x


----------



## cooch

The one you're using as your profile pic is different but one of your other pics looks similar. The way the head seems to bumps down to the nose area. I'm really bad at guessing tbh.


----------



## mad_but_glad

Boy :)


----------



## Katiie

I'm so convinced it's a girl...
I guess we all find out soon :haha:

The scan photos are all so different!


----------



## _jellybean_

Nub theory is very accurate if the tech knows what they're doing, and if you're the right gestation. Have you posted at ingender and asked a tech to take a look? That's a great nub shot and I'd bet they'd be able to tell you .


----------



## Katiie

In gender? What's that x


----------



## Katiie

I'm so confused. 
Baby's "nub" (if that's what I'm looking at) is pointing upwards which suggests boy,
However!
The back is curved so If it was flatter, would it be flat or point up?!


----------



## _jellybean_

Katiie said:


> I'm so confused.
> Baby's "nub" (if that's what I'm looking at) is pointing upwards which suggests boy,
> However!
> The back is curved so If it was flatter, would it be flat or point up?!

Yeah...looks like a boy nub to me, but I'm not a tech. Ingender is a website. There are ultrasound techs there. Post your 13 w nub picture there, and in the title of your post, ask for a tech to look at your picture. Their names are Coldwater and lovemyfour. Here is the site. https://www.in-gender.com/forum/Forum.aspx?ID=95


----------



## Julesillini8

Imo I think the skull theory is crap because it just depends on the angle the US picture taken, and there are SO many variations of degrees that the head can be turned. So comparing one skull photo of a Boy to another skull photo is comparing apples to oranges to me. But that's just my two cents. 
At any rate, I will check back to see if you get a girl.


----------

